# Serviced my FX5



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

My FX5 was making a strange noise today for the second time. The last time it was just a bit of the sand substrate behind the impeller. So this time I thought it was the same (it was!). As I had it down I thought I'd take some pics that may be of some help to someone?
Anyhow, here goes.

Step 1. Turn off filter and shut off valves on pipes, remove pipes.

Step 2. Drain filter








Step 3. Remove four philips crews from housing. You will need a long screwdriver for this








Step 4. Pull off the housing being careful not to nip the sealing o-ring








Step 5. Remove the o-ring and pull the impeller out








Step 6. Clean out the impeller housing. I flushed this out with running water and a cotton bud. You can see how the sand was everywhere in an earlier pic and this one








Step 7. Once everything is cleaned reassemble but note the arrows must line up when reinserting the impeller, and lube the o-ring before pushing housing back on








Step 8. Reattach pipes and refill, switch on.

You should now have a silent running FX5 again.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Good post! thanks for sharing. Im sure this could come in handy for anyone with a tank with sand and running an Fx5.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Good post, and thanks for keeping other FX5 owners in mind!


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice. I will Add this to my Favorites incase I ever need to service my FX5.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks peeps!
I forgot to mention that the impeller is the only moving part in a FX5. The motor is a coil so doesn't move. The only faults that I have heard of with these are a broken impeller shaft and a solitary motor gone awol! So all in all, a very rerliable filter.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Just curious what size tank are you using the FX5 on?
They move over 900 GPH right?


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

I have it on a 300 litre tank along side an Eheim 2126.

LARGE CAPACITY MUILTI-STAGE FILTRATION FOR FRESH AND SALTWATER AQUARIUMS

THE LIFT-OUT STACK OF MEDIA BASKETS IS AT THE HEART OF FLUVAL MULTI-STAGE FILTRATION. THESE LARGE CAPACITY BASKETS WILL HOLD A TOTAL OF 5.9L OF MEDIA AND ENABLE YOU TO STACK FILTRATION MEDIA IN THE PRECISE COMBINATION OF LAYERS THAT WILL WORK BEST FOR YOUR AQUARIUM. EACH ONE IS LINED WITH A FOAM INSERT FOR EFFECTIVE MECHANICAL PRE-FILTERING. THE INSTANT RELEASE T-HANDLES LET YOU LIFT AND SEPERATE THE BASKET STACK QUICKLY AND EASILY, MAKING ROUTINE MAINTENANCE MUCH EASIER.

SUITABLE FOR TANKS AROUND 1500L (337 GALLONS)

PUMPS 3500 L/H (786 GALLONS L/H)

COMES WITH FOAM MEDIA

THE FLUVAL FX5 COMES WITH QUICK, TROUBLE-FREE MAINTENANCE FEATURES

1) SELF STARTING - JUST ADD WATER AND PLUG IN, FLUVAL SMART PUMP TECHNOLOGY WILL DO THE REST. NO NEED FOR MANUAL SIPHONING.

2) AQUASTOP VALVES - FEATURE CLICK-FIT TECHNOLOGY FOR FAST SETUP AND LEAK PROOF MAINTENANCE. VALVES ROTATE AND ARE AT 45 DEGREE ANGLE FOR EASY POSITIONING.

3) MULTI-FUNCTIONAL RIM CONNECTOR THAT FITS MOST AQUARIUMS

4)CLOG-FREE STRAINER - HEAVY DUTY ANTI-CLOGGING STRAINER ASSURES CONTINUOUS FLOW.

5) MULTI-DIRECTIONAL OUTPUT NOZZLE - TWIN OUTPUT NOZZLES CAN BE ADJUSTED TO CREATE SPECIFIC WATER FLOWS.

6) PURGE VALVE - FOR EASY MAINTENANCE AND FLUSHING OF THE CANISTER.

7) WATER CHANGE FEATURE - NO NEED TO CARRY BUCKETS OF WATER. JUST ATTACH APPROPRIATE HOSE TO THE OUTPUT AND THE FX5 SMART PUMP TECHNOLOGY WILL DO THE REST.

COMES WITH AN INSTALLATION CD

COMES WITH A 3 YEAR GUARANTEE


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Informative post, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Awesome... I havent had to open any of mine yet. But great job man.. Great pics of the impeller and inner housing..

R.T.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

nice man, sticky sticky


----------

